# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Senseless Banter >  >  Help! Where the heck am I? WHEN am ?

## Timothy Paradox

This is crazy. I went to bed yesterday at around 11PM.
I woke up, lying in the grass, where my house was supposed to stand!
I actually had to beg for some clothes, and according to the people who lived in the neighbourhood my house burned down 2 years ago! I think I'm going nuts. I'm afraid to go to the cops because they will think I am crazy. I would, I if were them. I'm currently in my hometown's public library, where they (fortunately) have computers with free internet.

I'm so desperate! What should I do? I have nothing exept me, my clothes, and the fear of being completely deluded!

----------


## DeathCell

Worlds hardest to believe post.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

I'm so desperate. I'm not asking for anything, just advice pleeeeaaaaaase!

----------


## fairytale complex

dude. did you live alone ? do you have friends or family or a bank account you need to do something. . . did you wake up compleatly naked ? what have you been doing for the past two years surely theres someone who can vouch for you

----------


## Lunica

So you joined in january.. on a dream forum

and yesterday you woke on some grass and your house burnt down

You been watchin donny darko?

----------


## Fergie1

> This is crazy. *I went to bed yesterday at around 11PM.*
> I woke up, lying in the grass, where my house was supposed to stand!
> I actually had to beg for some clothes, and according to the people who lived in the neighbourhood my house burned down *2 years ago!* I think I'm going nuts. I'm afraid to go to the cops because they will think I am crazy. I would, I if were them. I'm currently in my hometown's public library, where they (fortunately) have computers with free internet.
> 
> I'm so desperate! What should I do? I have nothing exept me, my clothes, and the fear of being completely deluded!



Fail.

----------


## Vanota

Let's at least listen long enough to see if he has enough raw information to back up his story.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

No I didn't wake up naked, fortunately - just my *** underwear.
I think I'm going to try and reach my aunt's house, but she (should) live pretty far away. I have no choice though.

----------


## AlexLou

You have gone crazy.  Just go to the police and tell them that you're confused and need help.  Or, call a suicide help line and they should be able to direct you to appropriate services.

----------


## LucidFlanders

> Let's at least listen long enough to see if he has enough raw information to back up his story.





None of it is true. How would he find this place if everything he knew was a lie? this is a joke thread, like the one the guy claiming he knows a god made.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

> None of it is true. How would he find this place if everything he knew was a lie? this is a joke thread, like the one the guy claiming he knows a god made.



Oh, him? I know that God too. I wouldn't be surprised if He beamed me into the future for some sick reason.

----------


## Psylocibin

Try falling asleep again with the intent of waking up in your normal environment.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

> Try falling asleep again with the intent of waking up in your normal environment.



I'll try... maybe I'm just dreaming.

----------


## Lunica

YOUR NOT DREAMING

this isn't a film ffs

where do you think you used your pc last time?

if your gonna try fall asleep and wake up proper where are you sleeping if you woke on some grass?

People don''t wake up on grass get told their house burnt down but have some memory to go to the library to use a pc and remember a forum.

First thing you would do is panic like overload.. your woke up on some grass and told you have no one and nothing and nowhere to go.. you would be on the verge of going insane.. you would be in a hospital or police station.. not surfing the web at your library.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

> YOUR NOT DREAMING
> 
> this isn't a film ffs
> 
> where do you think you used your pc last time?
> 
> if your gonna try fall asleep and wake up proper where are you sleeping if you woke on some grass?
> 
> People don''t wake up on grass get told their house burnt down but have some memory to go to the library to use a pc and remember a forum.
> ...



What you think I like this???
I didn't go to the police or hospital because they would think I am crazy. They would take away my freedom. I can't just ask random people on the streets for advice... forums are better..less personal

By the it's not that I "forgot" all about those 2 years, it's more like I skipped them... I was still wearing the same clothes (underwear..) as when I went to bed , 2 years ago according to people in my former neighbourhood. By the way I am going NUTS because I simply don't know what to do! 
I'm gonna beg for some money and see whether I can reach my aunt...

----------


## The Enterer

OMG! My reality has turned upside down and I'm wandering the streets in my underwearz!  I know! I'll go check out teh forums!

----------


## Timothy Paradox

> OMG! My reality has turned upside down and I'm wandering the streets in my underwearz!  I know! I'll go check out teh forums!



I haven't checked teh forums in 2 years, you never know what cool stuff I've missed!

----------


## 1342576

Try summoning a magic giant penguin and fly it to the moon.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

> Try summoning a magic giant penguin and fly it to the moon.



Yea I did but I ended up on Mars instead, where he instantly turned into a purple polar bear.

OK - enough is enough. I give up.

----------


## Psylocibin

Don't do that man that's what the polar bears want.

----------


## AlexLou

> YOUR NOT DREAMING



Typical DC.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

> Typical DC.



Indeed. Futile attempts of my subconscious to keep me in the dark about the fact that I AM dreaming.

----------


## tjg92

I believe this is what is refered too as a "bad trip".

----------


## CaLeB-

You're dreaming bro.















 ::lol::

----------


## Vanota

You haven't checked this forum in two years, you say. Yet the account you are posting from was created in January of 2008. Why?

And why have none of your friends, to your description, freaked out because you've vanished for 2 years? 

Perhaps this is a sudden onset of amnesia... but then again, your forum account didn't exist two years ago, and if you lost your memory I would find it unlikely for you to remember to log in here.

I tried to believe you... but these questions make it plain that the events you describe did not occur. I'm sorry.

----------


## LucidFlanders

I hate waking up with no clue as to where i am, thankfully it lasts like 3 seconds and reality slaps me in the face.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

> You haven't checked this forum in two years, you say. Yet the account you are posting from was created in January of 2008. Why?
> 
> And why have none of your friends, to your description, freaked out because you've vanished for 2 years? 
> 
> Perhaps this is a sudden onset of amnesia... but then again, your forum account didn't exist two years ago, and if you lost your memory I would find it unlikely for you to remember to log in here.
> 
> I tried to believe you... but these questions make it plain that the events you describe did not occur. I'm sorry.



Lol I didn't lose my memory I ended up in the friggin' future!!!!!!!!

"lose my memory..." That just sounds ridiculous.

----------


## Psylocibin

Have the robots taken over yet?

----------


## Timothy Paradox

I think they have... I tried to wake up but  couldn't. I think they plugged me into the matrix.
You're not real!

----------


## Psylocibin

Neither are they.

----------


## RunflaCruiser

> Worlds hardest to believe post.




..or the longest false awakening in history.

----------


## Lunica

OMGZ go get help or STFU

----------


## Timothy Paradox

> OMGZ go get help or STFU



Hey this is my thread, and you decided to post here - so don't tell ME to stfu woman.  :wink2:

----------


## Lunica

well dont come on asking for advice on some stupid little kiddy shit you made up

you seem rather happy and ok with the fact you have gone forward in time by 2years!!

what ps are you using right now?

you got new clothes?

you got money? how you eating?

you fail.

Listen man, pull that huge dildo out of your sorry dripping ass and call it a day already.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

> well dont come on asking for advice on some stupid little kiddy shit you made up
> 
> you seem rather happy and ok with the fact you have gone forward in time by 2years!!
> 
> what ps are you using right now?
> 
> you got new clothes?
> 
> you got money? how you eating?
> ...



I suggest you watch your language.

----------


## Lunica

what you gonna do future boy

----------


## Timothy Paradox

> what you gonna do future boy

----------


## Lunica

That looks a bit kinky

+



+



=



Edited to remove image. - MoS

----------


## Timothy Paradox

> That looks a bit kinky
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> ...



LoL?  ::lol::

----------


## Lunica

That dude is Sting..

 ::roll::

----------


## RunflaCruiser

those are some little nuts!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Hey this is my thread, and you decided to post here - so don't tell ME to stfu woman.



Ooh! Ooh! Can I do it??!



 ::chuckle:: 

*Moved to Senseless, btw*

----------


## Lunica

yeah I thought about the choice of thread area

this ain't beyond dreaming its deranged

----------


## WakataDreamer

> Yea I did but I ended up on Mars instead, where he instantly turned into a purple polar bear.
> 
> OK - enough is enough. I give up.



Did you all completely miss him admitting that he was making it up?

Wow, you all took it so seriously.  ::D:

----------


## supreme

Heres what i would do.......get a little 'under the table' job and work until
you have enough money for a plane ticket to anywhere. Then start your
life over anew and in a tropical country....or maybe even Hawaii.

ok scratch that then....

----------


## Psylocibin

> That dude is Sting..



Thank god I didn't know that. Now! I command myself to forget again! Done.

----------


## Lunica

> Did you all completely miss him admitting that he was making it up?
> 
> Wow, you all took it so seriously.



I skipped most of this thread..

well if it was all a joke then

har har har har har

it was shit

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

As i read through the posts, the seriousness of your claims just lessened. 

In fact, i'm NOT going to help you. Your playing the whole *boy who cried wolf* thing and if this is really happening to you, you deserve all you get  :smiley:

----------


## ClouD

Nice balls Lunica.

Like the sea air?

----------


## Lunica

> Nice balls Lunica.
> 
> Like the sea air?



oooo yehhh

----------


## hungrymanz

rofl @ people taking this thread seriously

----------


## acillis

to be honest, this would be fucking scary as if it were real...lol

----------


## WakataDreamer

No.

You are a horrible necro-er. Now let this die, back where it belongs.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

It's alive! It's aliiiiive!

----------


## hellohihello

Inb4 lock!

----------


## slayer



----------


## no-Name

>

----------

